# How Many Bowls per day



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

I am curious as to how many bowls per day my fellow puffers puff. I typically have a bowl on the way to work. One on the way home. Three to four more after I get home.
That averages to 6 pipes each day. Am I smoking more than other folks?


----------



## doublebassmusician (Jul 15, 2008)

Mostly one. Sometimes two.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Barely one, rarely two, almost never three, practically absent are four.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Two more often then one or three. Four almost never.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

.14 to .28

-because I typically smoke once or twice a week. If I smoked six pipes a day, I'd feel guilty about lying to my doctor.

Edited to add: Because of this infrequency, I'm pretty much done with "all day" blends. I'm liking tobaccos that are still enjoyable, but unsubtle; I like blends that punch me in the face and shout "You're Smoking Now". Suggestions?


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

one or two modest sized bowls per day. sometimes more but not often.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

I usually only smoke 2-4 bowls a week. Sometimes I'll smoke two in a day, but it still only adds up to 2-4 bowls a week.


----------



## Hey Joe (Sep 8, 2008)

Almost always 2 and sometimes a couple more if I can squeeze them in.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

maybe 1 a week, usually less. I mean to smoke more it just doesn't happen.


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

3-4 per week. Only one in any given day.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

As many as possible!
But probably six on average per day.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> .14 to .28
> 
> -because I typically smoke once or twice a week. If I smoked six pipes a day, I'd feel guilty about lying to my doctor.
> 
> Edited to add: Because of this infrequency, I'm pretty much done with "all day" blends. I'm liking tobaccos that are still enjoyable, but unsubtle; I like blends that punch me in the face and shout "You're Smoking Now". Suggestions?


GLP Fillmore - rip roarin' fun!
Rattrays Hal O the Wynd - nice VA punch in the gut!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

2 to 10 depending on what I have to do that day


----------



## DeadFrog (Mar 19, 2009)

One maybe two a day. If I'm having a lazy Sat/Sun I might smoke four per day.


----------



## CrankyChris (Apr 9, 2009)

3 per day during the week
5 per day on weekends/holidays.


----------



## Griz (May 10, 2009)

Ususally 1 a day if I have to work. Weekends and such could be up to 3.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

I was at 1 bowl per day during the week and 2-4 per day on the weekends a few months ago when I started, but since it's started getting so hot outside, I'm down to 1 bowl every other day during the week and 1 per day during the weekend. I'm sure that'll go down a little more in the few months to come since it will start getting up near 100 degrees during the day. I won't start smoking in the house because of the small kids we have but I've actually started looking into air conditioning options for the garage.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Lost count. Hazarding an estimate: 6 bowls. Unless you mean not just bowls from different pipes but actual bowlfuls of tobacco, in that case probably 8-10. My doctor never asks me how many pipefuls I smoke. I don't smoke a pipe when I'm asleep, however. Being recently retired and living alone (divorced, kids grown up, internet duties, TV schedule, etc.) may be a factor here. Positive side: I've lost 20 lbs. in the last six months or so. Don't want to stop smoking to prepare food.


----------



## mojo (Apr 25, 2009)

One bowl on the weekday after work & 2-4 on the weekend.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

6 to 10 bowls a day.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm kind of wierd. I'll go a few days without smoking and then smoke 2 or 3, sometimes even 4 times one day. I don't think I average more than 1 per day.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

I would say at least 6. My wife doesn't mind so i smoke in the house the car pretty much every where from the time I get up till the time I go to bed.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

About 4 a week. I also usually throw in at least one cigar a week.


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

I also don't normally smoke every day, so about 4 times a week. Unless its a stressfull one, then I've gone as high as 10 a week. 

I'm on my second pipe for today. :bowl:


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I'd say 1 or 2 bowls, but I don't smoke everyday. I might skip smoking a couple of nights a week.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Haven't really developed a concrete schedule yet but at night I have at least 2 bowls.
I expect it will be up to 5 or 6 soon.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

3-4 but it depends on the weather as I'm exclusively an outdoors smoker. Will go on a long weekend where it climbs to 6, but will also avoid going out on those 120F days .....


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Between .023 and .049 bowls per day. I usually smoke about once a month.

Although since I purchased my newest pipe a month ago, I've smoked three times.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

jfserama said:


> I usually only smoke 2-4 bowls a week. Sometimes I'll smoke two in a day, but it still only adds up to 2-4 bowls a week.


:tpd:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I usually smoke one bowl on workdays and anywhere between 2 and 5 on weekend days.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> I usually smoke one bowl on workdays and anywhere between 2 and 5 on weekend days.


:tpd:

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## viking12344 (Apr 25, 2009)

On a work day probably around 15-20 bowls. On a day off, 7-10. I smoke a lot and came to the pipe from cigs. I pretty much always have a bowl going at work.


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

I smoke about 5 bowls a week. More than anything, I just try to keep the hobby in moderation for my health, or I'd smoke more.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

viking12344 said:


> On a work day probably around 15-20 bowls. On a day off, 7-10. I smoke a lot and came to the pipe from cigs. I pretty much always have a bowl going at work.


Ok, the 15-20 bowls is impressive indeed but my question is, where do you work that allows you to smoke? And in NY state, no less?


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

2 - 3 right now but I am learning so I figure that may drop.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

Five or six bowls a day was the norm for me, before that little incident with my heart..... and the emergency room. One or two a day is my new limit, with a day off once or twice a week.

But a strange thing I find.....the less I smoke.....the more I enjoy it.

Peace.
Nick the Pug


----------



## RowdyBriarPiper (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't like to smoke a pipe in my car and can't realistically smoke at work, so my pipe smoking is generally limited to one bowl a day, smoked shortly before bed. On a particularly lazy weekend day I may be able to squeeze in 2 bowls, but that doesn't happen often. Plus there are generally a few days a week where pipe smoking just isn't in the cards (kids sports schedule, other obligations, etc.), so I would say I tend to average out to maybe 4-5 bowls a week.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Two or three bowls per day on average I'd say. Some days only one if I'm busy and occasionally I don't smoke at all in a day if really busy. 

That's the thing about pipe smoking. You don't inhale and get those chemicals in your system and thereafter "need" that nicotine rush like you do cigarettes. I can take it or leave it - not a habit at all, just something I do because it brings me pleasure and relaxation.


----------



## atvjgjg (Jun 15, 2009)

i smoke about 10-15 bowls a day every time i'm at the computer i have a pipe in my mouth. I all ways smoke when i'm driving


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Arizona said:


> That's the thing about pipe smoking. You don't inhale and get those chemicals in your system and thereafter "need" that nicotine rush like you do cigarettes.


That's still a big shock to me, when I remember those cravings back in my cigarette days. I've been back on the pipe for four months now, and still have no problem with cravings if I don't get my tobacco fix. Weird. But nice!

A normal work day calls for three or four bowls, one in the morning, a couple at night, and maybe a half bowl at lunch if I feel like it and have a full hour. Days off can get pretty hazy in the apartment; maybe five or six.


----------



## ptrk626 (Jan 13, 2009)

viking and DMKerr... My thoughts exactly... 
15-20 per day @ work??? Wow !



dmkerr said:


> Ok, the 15-20 bowls is impressive indeed but my question is, where do you work that allows you to smoke? And in NY state, no less?


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

atvjgjg said:


> i smoke about 10-15 bowls a day every time i'm at the computer i have a pipe in my mouth. I all ways smoke when i'm driving


What type of Tobacco do you smoke. Hell I'd be in a "Nic Stuper" if i smoked more than 5 bowls of my stuff.


----------



## atvjgjg (Jun 15, 2009)

sounds7 said:


> What type of Tobacco do you smoke. Hell I'd be in a "Nic Stuper" if i smoked more than 5 bowls of my stuff.


lately i have been smoking macbaren Virgina #1, Ashton Guilty pleasure and a few othere house blends from Doc James that they call sunset rum, Yorktown, portofino I tried smoking Peterson Irish Whiskey that that stuff does put me in a really nice stuper


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

Anywhere from 0-5 bowls a day. Lately it's been busy here in Alaska with all the Salmon so I've been pulling 16 hour shifts. I'm lucky to get 1 or 2 bowls in during the night. I go home in mid August though and will have time to smoke more. The best thing is I kicked the cigarettes.

BrSpiritus


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Mostly three. AM coffee smoke to get wokeup. Load one at first break at 10:00am and smoke on it till I leave work at 3:00PM. And another after dinner, that I'll smoke on till bed time around 11:00PM. Now if im out wadeing the creek or in the boat, I might add a few cigars. as I did Friday. And my tongue is paying the price today.
Brian..


----------



## Mortanis (Jul 12, 2009)

Guaranteed 1 a day, up to 2 on weekdays: one after work, one after sundown. Weekends it's usually closer to 4 or 5 a day, when I don't find time for a cigar.


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

I've been clocking in at a stead 1 per day for the past few months. Sometimes two half bowls.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

The past couple of weeks I've been having (and enjoying) 4 -5 - or even 6 bowls a day. It is helping me cut back on the cigarettes so that's a plus for me.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Theven ith exthethive, according to my tongue this morning...


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I love to smoke a bowl or two when I'm writing, which I do for a few hours several time a week. (You may have judged from my style, writing's not my profession.) Pipe smoking helps me concentrate and relax. Makes the whole experience more pleasant. I also like a half bowl of tobacco after dinner on occasion. Averages five bowls per week, I'd say.


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

On average, 3-4 bowls per day with as many as 6 and a day off here and there to recover from tongue bite. Since I have recently picked up the pipe (about 1 month) I am trying many different tobaccos/types. I anticipate that eventually I will smoke 1 bowl on weekdays and probably more on weekends When I started smoking cigars I would smoke 2-3 per day sampling different ones but that went down to 1 per day and since I started on the pipe it is down to about 3-4 cigars per week.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

Who's counting?


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I smoke as often as I get a chance. I usually never smoke every day per week. More like 7-10 bowls a week. I haven't smoked my pipe sense Tuesday, if that gives you any idea. I am thinking of smoking it tonight.


----------



## michwen (Oct 9, 2008)

4-8 bowls depending on work or at home.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

2-3 bowls, but I used the "delayed gratification" - I re-light the same bowl 3 or four times so one bowl lasts a long time.

I noticed something: the third or even fourth re-lighting gives the tastiest smoke, whereas the initial one is sort of tasteless. Also, some tobaccos change during a bowl.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I try to get in one a day in the evening.


----------

